# Cat 7 oder Cat 7a



## jeX96 (19. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute,
bin auf der suche nach 150m Verlegekabel.
Das Cat 7/7a mit den RJ-45 Steckern nicht ihre max. Geschw. erreichen kann ist mir bekannt. Jetzt weis ich nicht ob ich Cat 7 oder Cat7a Kabel verlegen soll. Cat 7a soll ja eine noch bessere Abschirmung+ Datenübertragung haben als das Cat 7. Hab jedoch gelosen das, das Cat 7a kabeln aufgrund der engen Pinanordnung im RJ-45 Stecker nicht kompatibel sei. Nach meinem wissensstand ist das aber beim Cat 7 Kabel auch der Fall und gerade das führt zu der nicht erreichten Geschw. des Cat7/7a Kabels oder nicht?

mfG


----------



## DeadlySilence92 (19. Januar 2015)

Der Wikipedia Artikel dazu ist nicht schlecht.
Wirst wohl adapter brauchen, egal ob du cat7 oder 7a verlegst, ist halt kein standard rj45 stecker.
Zukunftsfähig wäre 7a auf jeden fall, es liegt bei dir 

Ob das jez bei der Frage helfen konnte, lass ich mal dahingestellt


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2015)

Entweder du kaufst Cat7-Kabel die auch einen entsprechenden Anschluss haben und alle deine Geräte unterstützen den Anschluss (Nicht: RJ45 - den kann man zwar an Cat7 anschließen aber das ist ne Mogelpackung weils die Standards nicht halten kann - sprich ein Cat7-Kabel an einem RJ45 Anschluss ist nicht wesentlich besser als ein CAT6) oder du kaufst dir schlichtweg ordentliche CAT6-Kabel und das wars.

Wenn du nicht vor hast, bedeutend mehr als 10 GBit/s zu übertragen reicht CAT6 locker aus, auch auf 150m.


----------



## jeX96 (19. Januar 2015)

Das mit der Mogelpackung ist mir bekannt. Mir geht es um das einpinnen des Kabels in  das Patchpanel bzw. in die Netzwerkdosen. Das ich später durch den Rj-45 standart nur auf dem Niveau eines Cat 6 kabels bin ist mir bekannt. Warum soll ich aber nicht bei geringen mehr Kosten zu dem modernere/ bessere Cat 7 bzw cat 7a greifen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2015)

jeX96 schrieb:


> Warum soll ich aber nicht bei geringen mehr Kosten zu dem modernere/ bessere Cat 7 bzw cat 7a greifen.



Wenn du alles selber verdrahten kannst und eine gewisse Sicherheit für die Zukunft haben willst gibts tatsächlich kaum Gründe kein CAT7 zu nehmen das stimmt schon. Höchstens wenn in den nächsten Jahrzehnten (keine Ahnung wie lange die Kabel liegen sollen) nicht mehr als 10 GBit/s (das sind 1,2 GB/s! Da biste im Profii-Server-Bereich!) übertragen werden sollen.

Wenns also schlicht darum geht eine möglichst hohe Kabelqualität für die Zukunft zu legen und es nicht auf jeden Euro kannst du auch in die Vollen gehen und CAT7a verlegen. Einen wirklich Nutzen davon wirst du aber in nächster zeit nicht haben sofern du keine Serverräume betreiben willst.


----------



## jeX96 (19. Januar 2015)

Klar ist das ich kein Profi Server daheim betreiben möchte . Ich hätte aber Cat 7 aufjedenfall verlegt nur konnte ich mit Cat 7 "a" noch nicht viel anfangen. Ist das einfach nur noch überdimensionierter. Ist diese wie das Cat 7 kabel zu handhaben. Oder basiertes schon auf einem komplett anderen System und im Privatbereich garnicht einsetzbar. Usw...
Aber wenn ich das richtig verstehe dürfte es in jedes Patchpanel in jede Netzwerkdose passen indem auch das Cat 7 Kabel passen würde. Es ist einfach nur überdimensioniert und eh durch den rj-45 standart ausgebremst?


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2015)

"Ausgebremst" wird da sowieso nur was, was selbst schon so schnell ist dass das Kabel/der Anschluss ein Flaschenhals wird. Wie gesagt bevor du nicht mindestens 1 GB/s durchs Kabel ballern willst passiert da nichts, das kann sogar schon CAT6!

Die Verlegung ist identisch über die Versionen da der Leitungsaufbau der gleiche ist (sprich in einem CAT8 sind die gleichen (grund-)Litzen wie in einem CAT1), in den höheren Versionen werden lediglich die Abschirmungen wesentlich besser und evtl zusätzliche Adern eingebracht, das kannste aber alles bei Wiki nachlesen.

Wie gesagt, ich würde persönlich ein ordentliches CAT6 legen und den RJ45 anklemmen. Da haste kainerlei Arbeit, die Kabel sind recht günstig als Meterware und du brauchst dir sehr wahrscheinlich die nächsten 30 Jahre keine Gedanken zu machen.

Beispiel: Ein Videostream in maximaler Bitrate die der HEVC erlaubt in 8K Auflösung und 120Hz (etwas, was in Deutschland sicher nicht in den nächsten 20 Jahren in die Wohnungen kommt) läuft mit rund 100 MB/s. Das ist grade mal 10% der Bandbreite die ein CAT6-Kabel schafft!


----------



## jeX96 (19. Januar 2015)

Hab gerade den Text gefunden der micht etwas verunsichert hat:


"Die Weiterentwicklung Cat7a taktet mit 1.000 Megahertz und kann bis zu 100 Gigabit Daten pro Sekunde übertragen. Cat7a-Kabel können nicht mehr die gängigen RJ-45-Stecker verwenden, da sie etwas größeren Abstand zwischen den Steckkontakten benötigen. Hier kommt der sogenannte GG45-Stecker zum Einsatz. Verwenden Sie einen RJ-45-Stecker mit einem Cat7a-Kabel, kann dieses seine volle Leistungsfähigkeit nicht ausspielen und mutiert de facto zu einem Cat6-Kabel."

unzwar das das die rj 45 stecker nicht mehr verwendet werden können. Darunter steht dann wieder das es funktioniert aber halt wie gesagt "ausgebremst" wird


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe kann man die sehr wohl verwenden (es kann dich ja niemand davon abhalten ein CAT7 auf einen RJ45 zu klemmen, die Drähte sind wie gesagt gleich), die Bauform des RJ45 an sich ist aber nicht geeignet für diese extremen Datenraten, weil die Kontakte im Stecker selbst zu dicht nebeneinander liegen und wahrscheinlich elektromagnetisch übersprechen. Deswegen ist es egal ob CAT 6, 7 oder 8 an einen RJ45 geklemmt wird, durch den Stecker selbst passen nunmal "nur" 10 GBit/s ohne zu große Störungen. Auch wenn das Kabel 100 GBit/s kann - der Stecker kann nunmal nicht mehr. Physikalisch anklemmen kann man ihn trotzdem.


----------



## jeX96 (19. Januar 2015)

Alles klar! Ich bedanke mich! Hast mir sehr weitergeholfen 
Schönen Abend noch !


----------



## xSunshin3x (20. Januar 2015)

Cat7a-Kabel sind in der Regel im Kabelquerschnitt der einzelnen Adern zusätzlich noch etwas dicker ( Ø 0,62mm, 4x2xAWG22) im Vergleich zu Cat7-Kabel ( Ø 0,58mm, 4x2xAWG23). Da Cat7 Verlegekabel ja schon relativ schwer auf einen RJ45-Stecker geht, wird der Verfasser des Wikipedia-Eintrags wahrscheinlich die Erfahrung gemacht haben, dass es mit den noch dickeren Adern des Cat7a-Kabels vermutlich gar nicht funktioniert. Anders kann ich mir den Eintrag nicht erklären.

Aber Verlegekabel legt man ja ohnehin nicht auf RJ45-Stecker auf..


----------



## steffen25021978 (2. April 2018)

Ich greife das Thema mal auf. Ist ja jetzt auch schon 3 Jahre alt. Hat sich da was geändert? Will eine komplette Heimverdrahtung und schwanke auch, wie der Ersteller zwischen Cat 7 und 7a.


----------



## chaotium (2. April 2018)

Was hast Du damit vor Steffen? Normal reicht Cat 7. Und das mit den Stecker und Unterputz kabel kann ich nicht verstehen. Wenn man die richtigen Stecker hat geht das relativ einfach.


----------



## steffen25021978 (2. April 2018)

Mir gehts nur ums Kabel. Denke auch das Cat 7 reicht. Leitungen werden eh in Leerrohre verlegt die direkt zum Spitzboden gehen (Bungalow Neubau). So schnell muß ich da wohl erstmal nicht mehr ran. Unterschiede im Preis sind ja auch enorm. Cat 7a fast doppelt so teuer. Aber danke erstmal. Soll ein normales Heimnetz werden. NAS, PC, WLan, Smart TVs. Nix wildes.


----------



## JoinRise (2. April 2018)

Wenn es nix wildes ist reicht Cat 6 alle male aus für dein vorhaben


----------



## Matusalem (3. April 2018)

Ich formuliere die Antwort mal etwas anders:

Die Verwendung einer bestimmten LAN Technologie bestimmt die erreichbare Datenrate. Gigabit-Ethernet funktioniert über Cat5e (IEEE802.3bz sogar bis zu 2,5Gbit/s), IEEE802.3bz funktioniert ebenfalls über Cat 6 für bis zu 5Gbit/s, 10Gigabit-Ethernet braucht Cat6A für bis zu 10Gbit/s. 

Meiner Kenntnis nach gibt es keine Kupferbasierte LAN Technologie mit 40Gbit/s oder schneller für Distanzen bis zu 100m. Sprich Cat7 und Cat7A sind eine Wette auf die Zukunft. Kein Bit flutscht schneller oder zuverlässiger durch Cat7 / 7A mit 10Gbit/s als im Vergleich zu einem Cat6A Kabel.  

Wichtiger als gleich die teuersten Kabel zu verlegen, ist meiner Meinung nach die Verlegung von Leerrohren gerade für die Verkabelung zwischen den Etagen, damit man später die Verkabelung einfach ändern kann wenn nötig, z.B. auf In Haus Glasfaser. Niemand weiß was in 10-20 Jahren en vogue sein wird.


----------



## warawarawiiu (3. April 2018)

Ganz doofe Frage:

Macht es eigentlich heutzutage schon Sinn, ei Hausbau, anstatt für die Netzwerke im Haus Kupferkabel, direkt Glasfaser zu legen?

Das wäre dann ja auch in 20-30 Jahren noch gut dabei, und da gibts dann mit Sicherheit Hardware und anwendungsfaelle die mehr als 1,2gbyte pro Sekunde (10gbit) erfordern bzw davon profitieren?

So ein nativer 8k Film.......was bringt denn der so auf die wage? 200gbyte?


----------



## -Shorty- (3. April 2018)

Nein, darum ja der Gedanke vom Vorredner Leerrohre zu verlegen um so einfach umrüsten zu können.

LWL Leitungen im Haus zu verlegen ist von den Kosten aktuell Unsinn, sobald man solche Übertragungsraten tatsächlich im Heimnetz braucht, wird es längst kostengünstigere Lösungen geben.

Es geht dabei ja um wesentlich mehr als die bloße Leitung in der Wand. Ich behaupte sogar, die Kupferleitungen werden uns noch eine ganze Weile begleiten, allein durch diverse POE-Geschichten, gerade im Haushalt.


----------



## Virikas (3. April 2018)

Nein LWL zu legen macht im privaten Bereich absolut keinen Sinn.
Von den Kosten abgesehen: Was würdest du denn jetzt (fest!) verlegen wollen um sicherzugehen, dass das in deinen angepeilten 20-30 Jahren noch nutzbar ist?
Allein die Frage nach Single- oder Multimode beschäftigt selbst aktuell in Rechenzentren ganze Technikerschwärme 
Privat kommen dann noch so lustige Dinge wie benötigtes Werkzeug etc. Ne RJ/GG45 Crimpzange für "ab und zu" kriegst du für'n Zehner. Das wird bei LWL nicht gaaaaanz so günstig.

Beste Variante beim Neubau/Kernsanierung: Leerrohre großzügig dimensioniert, gut zugänglich und vor allem ÜBERALL


----------



## steffen25021978 (3. April 2018)

Leerrohre werden bei mir direkt von der Dose auf den Boden (wird ein Bungalow). Von da zum Schrank. Kommt man also immer ran. Die Längste Strecke wird ca 60m. Durch den Garten zum Partyraum. Von da einmal zu nem Rechner (MP3) und einem AC. Es werden überall Duplex verlegt. Ich werde auch Cat 7 nehmen. Basta. Bei uns in der Firma verlegen wir auch nur noch Cat 7. Bin Elektriker. Wüsste nicht, wann wir mal Cat 6 verlegt haben.


----------



## ASD_588 (3. April 2018)

> Ich werde auch Cat 7 nehmen. Basta. Bei uns in der Firma verlegen wir  auch nur noch Cat 7. Bin Elektriker. Wüsste nicht, wann wir mal Cat 6  verlegt haben.



Für ein Simplex reicht ein 20er sofern es wenig kurven gibt und es klein sein muss ansonsten 25er, wenns aber ein duplex ist empfehle ich ein 32er rohr.


----------



## Matusalem (4. April 2018)

Ein Hinweis noch:

Durch den Garten würde ich kein Cat7 verlegen => Blitzschutz und Potentialunterschiede

Selbst mit Schirmung können sich Spannungen im KV Bereich auf den Innenleiter übertragen. Sprich man bräuchte einen starken Überlastschutz, welcher aber die Gigabit Übertragung stören kann, Spätestens 10Gbit/s dürfte gar nicht funktionieren.

Für diese einzelne Verbindung sollte man tatsächlich schon jetzt über Glasfaser nachdenken. So ist z.B. alles nötige für 1000Base-SX, sprich SFPs, Faser, zwar teurer als Kupfer kostet aber auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## efdev (4. April 2018)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Für ein Simplex reicht ein 20er sofern es wenig kurven gibt und es klein sein muss ansonsten 25er, wenns aber ein duplex ist empfehle ich ein 32er rohr.



Ich würde einfach kein Duplex empfehlen, klingt zwar erst praktisch aber im Endeffekt verlegt es sich echt *******


----------



## Virikas (4. April 2018)

Matusalem schrieb:


> Durch den Garten würde ich kein Cat7 verlegen => Blitzschutz und Potentialunterschiede



Leerrohr in Metall nehmen


----------



## JoinRise (4. April 2018)

Ach Leute was will man als Privat Person mit LWL Technologie (Außer nach hause Telefonieren  ) , das braucht man nicht. Bis CAT 6-a  ( 10-Gigabit-Ethernet ) ausgereizt ist, haben wir da ganz andere sorgen im Privat Bereich. Das gesparte Geld würde ich lieber in was anderes stecken. Und bei den Kurzen strecken kann man das mit der Isolierung Ignorieren.

Fazit: CAT6 reicht Locker, wer mehr Geld Investieren will CAT7 aber halt mit RJ45 Anschluss ( oder Adapter). Der GG45 Anschluss macht in einen Privaten Haushalt immer noch keinen sinn.


----------



## Virikas (5. April 2018)

JoinRise schrieb:


> Ach Leute was will man als Privat Person mit LWL Technologie



Linklänge > 100m   (z.B. Häuschen im Garten und Panel hängt im Keller. Inkl. Höhenmeter und Co. sind 100m weniger als man denkt 
wäre z.B. ein absolut valider Grund.


----------



## steffen25021978 (5. April 2018)

Die Leitung wird natürlich im Leerrohr vergraben (ca 60-80 cm tief). Wird also nicht irgendwo an die Wand gedübelt.


----------



## chaotium (5. April 2018)

Matusalem schrieb:


> Ein Hinweis noch:
> 
> Durch den Garten würde ich kein Cat7 verlegen => Blitzschutz und Potentialunterschiede
> 
> Selbst mit Schirmung können sich Spannungen im KV Bereich auf den Innenleiter übertragen. Sprich man bräuchte einen starken Überlastschutz, welcher aber die Gigabit Übertragung stören



Äh wo sollten im Erdreich Spannungen im KV bereich auftretten? Was sollen alte Wasser Installationen sagen. Da müssten ja reihenweise Leute Sterben Oo

Blitzschutz wäre dagegeb sinnvoll


----------



## Pu244 (6. April 2018)

Bei Biltzschlag hilft da eher die Hoffnung, dass die umliegenden Gebäude bessere Ziele abgeben, als der einfache Erdboden. Wenn es damit ein Problem geben sollte, dann sind wirklich Glasfasern angesagt.



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Äh wo sollten im Erdreich Spannungen im KV bereich auftretten? Was sollen alte Wasser Installationen sagen. Da müssten ja reihenweise Leute Sterben Oo



Wenn wirklich ein Blitz ins Erdreich einschlägt, dann ist man sehr schnell im kV Bereich. Ein Blitz kann auch ausgesteckte Geräte, in mehreren Metern Entfernung zerstören, wenn er irgendwo im Haus durchrauscht. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann sind auch schon Leute gestorben, weil ein Biltz in ein Wasserrohr eingeschlagen ist.



Virikas schrieb:


> Leerrohr in Metall nehmen



Genial, ein Metallrohr zieht einen Blitz an, wie das Licht die Motten und dann wird man da erst recht Probleme bekommen. Lieber Leerohre aus Kunststoff, die Isolieren wenigstens.


----------



## Virikas (9. April 2018)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Genial, ein Metallrohr zieht einen Blitz an, wie das Licht die Motten und dann wird man da erst recht Probleme bekommen. Lieber Leerohre aus Kunststoff, die Isolieren wenigstens.



Das ja auch Sinn der Sache, wenn es darum geht das drinliegende Kabel und dort dran angeschlossene Geräte zu schützen.
Dass das Leerohr dann ggf. selbst noch zusätzlich geerdet werden sollte, steht ja auf einem anderen Blatt.

Grundsätzlich ist auch hier wie bei jeder anderen baulichen Maßnahme im Zweifelsfall eh ein Profi hinzuzuziehen, wenn man sich net sicher ist


----------



## chaotium (9. April 2018)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Bei Biltzschlag hilft da eher die Hoffnung, dass die umliegenden Gebäude bessere Ziele abgeben, als der einfache Erdboden. Wenn es damit ein Problem geben sollte, dann sind wirklich Glasfasern angesagt.
> Wenn wirklich ein Blitz ins Erdreich einschlägt, dann ist man sehr schnell im kV Bereich. Ein Blitz kann auch ausgesteckte Geräte, in mehreren Metern Entfernung zerstören, wenn er irgendwo im Haus durchrauscht. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann sind auch schon Leute gestorben, weil ein Biltz in ein Wasserrohr eingeschlagen ist.
> Genial, ein Metallrohr zieht einen Blitz an, wie das Licht die Motten und dann wird man da erst recht Probleme bekommen. Lieber Leerohre aus Kunststoff, die Isolieren wenigstens.




Nein wenn kein Blitz einschlägt.


----------



## Pu244 (9. April 2018)

Virikas schrieb:


> Das ja auch Sinn der Sache, wenn es darum geht das drinliegende Kabel und dort dran angeschlossene Geräte zu schützen.
> Dass das Leerohr dann ggf. selbst noch zusätzlich geerdet werden sollte, steht ja auf einem anderen Blatt.



Dir ist offensichtlich nicht klar, dass sich das Leerrohr dann in einen Leiter verwandelt, auf dem unter Umständen mehrere Millionen Volt und ein paar hundertausend Ampere fließen. Das ganze wird sich, per Induktion, dann auf das Kabel übertagen und den Switch, sowie, mit Pech, die angeschlossenen Geräte zerstören.

Von daher sollte man da besser ein PVC Leerrohr nehmen oder wenn man Blitzschlag befürchtet, gleich Glasfaser.


----------



## El-Wizard (26. April 2018)

JoinRise schrieb:


> Wenn es nix wildes ist reicht Cat 6 alle male aus für dein vorhaben



Dem stimme ich zu. Ich wollte auch Cat7 verlegen und habe dann bei Netzwerkkabel und Patchkabel - kaufen Sie Top Qualität bei Netzwerkkabel.biz angerufen und denen mal die Lage erklärt. Die fragten mich dann, warum ich ein Cat7 und nicht ein Cat6 nutzen will, naja die wirkliche Antwort wusste ich darauf nicht. Am Ende wurde es dann ein Cat6 Kabel und die Kosten waren auch etwas geringer, denn so viel nehmen sich beide Kabel ja auch nicht.


----------



## steffen25021978 (30. September 2018)

Ich melde mich hier jetzt mal wieder,
bin grade etwas erschrocken. Habe jetzt mein Netzwerkkram bestellt (Schrank, NAS, Switche...). Dabei ist mir jetzt aufgefallen, das ich ein Cat 6 Patchfeld bestellt habe (muß mir so durchgerutscht sein). Meine Frage: Gibt es Leistungsmäßig einen Unterschied ob Cat 6 oder Cat6a Patchfeld? Oder ist das bei 1GBit Netzwerk egal.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. September 2018)

Für "nur" 1 GBit ist das wurscht.

CAT6 ohne "a" ist spezifiziert für 10 GBit bis 55 Meter Leitungslänge, mit "a" werdens 100m.
1 GBit können die alle locker.


----------



## steffen25021978 (30. September 2018)

Danke. Hatte schon Angst das ich das umtauschen muß. Eingebaut wird es erst in ca 1 Monat.


----------

